# Counter Attack 2.0...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my final volly in the NY vs SC war. The reason it's so late in launching is I was waiting for the bomb casings to arrive. Now that assembly is complete it's time to bring the pain!






BTW there are a couple that are not aimed at SC...

COME OUT AND PLAY!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope none of those are coming to me... I dont have much room left in my humi lol

Cant wait to see those land!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

oh who the hell pissed dozer off?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Watch it yankee


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Go get them Yankee!! :biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hit them were it Hurts


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

You guys better start running now


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think the man is pissed---So my guess is "Hide"---


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!

[URL=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php]


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out SC!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! Who poked the Dozer?!?!?!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

phear !!!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

oh crap.....duck and cover boys!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This will be interesting.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Pummel 'em Dozer!
(and thanx for the BOC clip - a classic!)


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Advice to SC:

TUCK...DUCK.....ROLL


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm, Should be interesting...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought things had calmed down a little, I guess not.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Guess I am going to have to move to either NY or SC to get bombed


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Go get 'em Dozer!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
this is going to be devastating
cant wait


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

SC took a smack down


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

GO DOZER!!! Hit 'em hard!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow lookout


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel bad for you all when dozer hits it hurts


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I love it when Dozer is on the war path!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Go get em Buddy


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

I sent some cigars to SC, but some how they vanished between the post office and my intended target...grrrrrr


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm glad I moved to North Carolina.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Incoming!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

What were those words...
dodge, duck, dive, dip and dodge...

:whoohoo:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

oh hell


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

fire in the hole


----------

